# Owner search



## TRAMCAR (Jun 15, 2014)

Can anyone advise me of the best way of tracing an owner of a fishing vessel. I'm particularly interested in one registered BA (Ballantrae) and A (Aberdeen). Many thanks


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/forums/forum.php

May help?

geoff


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I have copies of all but one of the Aberdeen Registers so should be able to help.
Ballantrae is more problematic. The Registers have 'gone walkabout' and no one know knows (or will admit?) where they are. So we would be forced onto secondary and less reliable sources like almanacs.
If you can give more detail as to what you want I'll do what I can to help.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

